

Show HN: The Internet's Own Boy (still) available under CC on archive.org - luxpir
https://archive.org/details/TheInternetsOwnBoyTheStoryOfAaronSwartz

======
luxpir
Aware this is far from 'news' but I watched it today for the first time and
had to say/do something. A real film for our time. A truly tragic story but
also incredibly inspiring.

